# DNS-Server und T-DSL am Router konfigurieren



## Moritz123 (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo!
ich habe einen MENTOR-Router, den ich für den Internetzugang mit T-DSL einrichten möchte. Bei der Konfiguration fragt er einen DNS-Server ab, den ich leider nicht weiß. Aus diesem Grund kann ich mich auch nicht ins Inet einwählen, da der Router keine Verbindung herstellt.
Kann mir jemand die DNS-Adresse von T-DSL verraten - ich habe es bereits mit der Adresse des Routers (192.168.1.1) versucht, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Robert Steichele (4. Januar 2004)

Da müßtest du die Adresse des DNS-Servers deines  Providers eingeben.


----------



## Erpel (4. Januar 2004)

Versuch mal 212.185.249.84  der sollte für T-online gehn.


----------



## Moritz123 (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

erst mal Danke für die Antworten! Leider hat auch das Eingeben des DNS-Servers nichts gebracht - der Router verweigert immer noch jeglichen Connect.
Ich habe nun schon alle unterschiedlichen Config-Einstellungen durchprobiert, jedoch ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Robert Steichele (4. Januar 2004)

Dann würde ich mal die Homepage des Herstellers abgrasen.


----------



## FrankO (16. Januar 2004)

hi,
gib einfach die IP-Adresse des Routers im Feld default Gateway und DNS bei deinem Client ein, dann müßte es gehn. Die Adressen der DNS-Server findet man bei http://www.heise.de/itarif/dyn/rechner.shtml einfach irgendwas angeben und dann die einzelnen Provider auswählen. Dort stehn auch die Zugangsdaten der Mailserver.  
Außerdem solltest Du darauf achten, die max MTU (max Transfer Unit) im Router auf 1472 einzustellen (sie steht defaultmäßig auf 1500) leider kann DSL damit nix anfangen und baut die Seiten dadurch manchmal nicht komplett auf.


----------



## Erpel (16. Januar 2004)

Ähm, ist es nicht sowiso sehr ungewöhnlich, dass der Router bei der Konfiguration für pppoe einen DNS-Server fordert?


----------



## Moritz123 (16. Januar 2004)

Eigentlich schon, aber bei dem war es nun mal so.


----------

